# Minimum Garage Dimensions



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Currently looking for a new house and a GTR will soon follow but want to be sure I get somewhere with a big enough garage to squeeze the car into. Can anyone advise the minimum dimensions you can get away with? Thanks!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Minimum you SHOULD be looking for is a double garage!

GT-R dims: Length: 4656mm Width: 1895mm


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Karls said:


> Minimum you SHOULD be looking for is a double garage!
> 
> GT-R dims: Length: 4656mm Width: 1895mm


Minimum should be a double garage with a full width double door and not the stupid 2 x narrow single doors that I have!!

My heart is in my mouth everytime I get the car in or out.

I have less than 1 inch either side of the wing mirrors on the brick pillars.

One day it's gonna happen.:flame:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Satan said:


> I have less than 1 inch either side of the wing mirrors on the brick pillars.
> 
> One day it's gonna happen.:flame:


Second that!
Those of you that have the same problem above may find it helpful putting up a couple of mirrors on the back wall so that the position of the car to the pillars can be seen as you drive in


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine is 8ft 3 wide and it's a struggle to get in and out of


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm, thanks for the responses guys, not what I was wanting to hear to be honest. I knew she was a big beast but didn't think a double garage was a necessity!




Karls said:


> Minimum you SHOULD be looking for is a double garage!
> 
> GT-R dims: Length: 4656mm Width: 1895mm


Are those dimensions mirror tip to mirror tip or wheel arch to wheel?



Spen123 said:


> Mine is 8ft 3 wide and it's a struggle to get in and out of


Is that the opening or the width once inside?


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's the width inside at the narrowest point but I manage


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Scooby, i made a similar thread when i was looking for a GTR, i have a standard size garage, and i was so scared to put it in there when i got it, but after the first 2-3 attempts, i now go in and out of it like it was a mini, yes its just over inch either side or so at the back end, but once i lined up going in front ways, the just look at the wing mirrors as i go in, easy as pie  saved the money i was going to use to get an extension.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the responses guys, not what I was wanting to hear to be honest. I knew she was a big beast but didn't think a double garage was a necessity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double garage is not a necessity honestly, i was having fear of god put into me about the single garage, until i visited an owner on here with also a single garage, and watched him go in and out without any issues.

Below is my garage, bearing in mine this is a normal standard uk size garage which is pretty much the smallest garages you can come across for cars.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Satan said:


> Minimum should be a double garage with a full width double door and not the stupid 2 x narrow single doors that I have!!
> 
> My heart is in my mouth everytime I get the car in or out.
> 
> ...


Getting rid of my middle pillar and getting 5.5m roller door was once of my better decision ever


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Cheers Dean - that puts my mind at ease somewhat. I'm not looking for bags of space, just enough to be able to protect my pride and joy at night.

I would love to get a house with a double garage, hey I'd love to get a house with a courtyard and big stable block converted into garages but the reality is somewhat different. To live in the area I want to, in an area I would feel comfortable owning a GTR I simply cannot afford more than a house with a single garage.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> Cheers Dean - that puts my mind at ease somewhat. I'm not looking for bags of space, just enough to be able to protect my pride and joy at night.
> 
> I would love to get a house with a double garage, hey I'd love to get a house with a courtyard and big stable block converted into garages but the reality is somewhat different. To live in the area I want to, in an area I would feel comfortable owning a GTR I simply cannot afford more than a house with a single garage.


I know Exactly! where your coming from, i too dont need lots of room in the garage, getting out the car is easy with protection on the garage wall i can slip in and out easy as pie. Of course id take a huge garage any day of the week, but it is what it is, and it goes in, and i can sleep at night without worrying about it in public view.

In the pic you can see mirror at the back of garage i bought to help me in, but to be honest never used them, i simply line up the front right of the car looking out the window and drive in straight, then use windmirrors to guide the back in.

If you want, in the daytime i can get some more pics for you, to give you more of an idea.

As you can see below my garage is nothing special.


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

No need to try and get any more pics mate, wouldn't want to put you out and what you have posted already is helpful. Do you by chance know the width of the door at the entrance though?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> No need to try and get any more pics mate, wouldn't want to put you out and what you have posted already is helpful. Do you by chance know the width of the door at the entrance though?


I dont know off hand, all i know its a standard size UK garage which is stupidly small anyway, compared to an American Standard size. I will measure it for you tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I built one for the GTR allowing per car a 3m door width, 6m depth and 4m width inside. Allows ample room to open doors wide and get all around the car easily. Maybe slightly overkill but living with it is great.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a single garage and it's 203cm at its narrowest point, (up & over) have to pull the wings in to miss the framework. To be honest it's piece of cake, little bit of practice, no problem at all.

Rich


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

RichF-R35 said:


> I have a single garage and it's 203cm at its narrowest point, (up & over) have to pull the wings in to miss the framework. To be honest it's piece of cake, little bit of practice, no problem at all.
> 
> Rich


Yes forgot to mention that part, pull wingmirrors in also. But like Rich said, really is a piece of cake, for me it was getting the confidence to do it the first time. Couldnt believe how scared i was now looking back.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

My garage opens out a bit it starts at 3.5m wide and stretches out to 4m but i still have to park to one side and can just open my drivers door safely without touching the wall.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

My garage door gave 12cm to play with. Fitted it no problem, wing mirror pull needed. I just pulled them in to get through the door then put then pack out, iirc the ar$e of the car is fairly wide


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I worried about this when I got mine - we have a double garage, but with a pillar in the middle (which can't be removed due to it supporting that corner of the house!) My side of the garage is 208 cm wide - as posted earlier in the thread, the GTR is 189.5 cm. 20 odd centimetres sounds like quite a lot, but I have to reverse it up a slight incline in order to be able to get out of the driver's side easily, and it's certainly a tight fit. I wouldn't like to try it with a car that's even 1 or 2 cm wider. The car's length will probably be more of an issue for a standard sized single garage; it's very long and won't fit on the shorter side of our garage.

The most annoying thing about it, and this is something I hadn't considered before getting the car, is that the automatic gearbox makes this manouevure much more difficult. I can do the same thing with the wife's A5 in seconds, because the manual clutch gives you so much more control over the car whilst reversing. The GTR jerks whilst reversing, and if the car is cold this is even more of an issue. Then there's the annoying constant beep as soon as the rear of the car gets near the garage (whereas in the A5 this can be disabled with the push of a button...), plus the sheer amount of revs needed! Still, I guess it's my own fault for choosing to reverse it in, rather than drive in with the wing mirrors folded, then somehow squeeze out of the door!


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Appreciate all the responses guys, some really useful information here that will help massively! :clap:

I now feel armed with everything I need to get things moving and then finally can get the car I have been hankering over ever since it was released. I've had to make do with my company car (an A3) ever since selling my Evo IX in order to save up the necessary funds and the time is finally here, I can't wait!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

4.7m long so add up 50cm in total in length and 1.90m width add 1m on the width. 

5.2m long and 3m width.


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Really useful topic mates.
Thank you for above info.

I will keep you posted on my garage search.


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Here in Leamington it is hard to find a proper house+garage.

Any advice mates? I am gonna move to Kenilworth road.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I had exactly the same issues when I purchased mine. Ive carpeted part of the garage wall where the drivers door would open, just in case.

There are also some things you can buy or do to help you out further.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Parking-Mat...=1389346313&sr=1-14&keywords=car+parking+aids

Otherwise a simple well placed block of wood at the end of the garage on the floor, that you would feel when your front wheels hit it.


----------

